# What's YOUR favorite seasoning?



## Briar Patch (Feb 1, 2010)

What is YOUR favorite seasoning?

For me, it's Tony Chachere’s Creole Seasoning. :O||: 

:EAT: I like this stuff on everything. Eggs, potatoes, chili, mac & cheese, etc, etc. :EAT: 

In my book, a world without Tony's would be a world devoid of color! -)O(-


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

I like Tony's CCS.

Do you make it from scratch?


----------



## MeanGene (Nov 18, 2008)

My favorite seasoning is whatever I'm in the mood for and can create from whats in the cupboard. We usually keep some of everything in there to create from scratch. Don't really have any of those pre-mixed up ones like you speak of. Between the cupboard and the garden we create quite the flavors sometimes.


----------



## Briar Patch (Feb 1, 2010)

> wyogoob »
> 
> Do you make it from scratch?


Never tried. I just buy it. Have you got a recipe for it as well?


----------



## Chaser (Sep 28, 2007)

Salt and Pepper! Lately I have been using Smokehouse Black Pepper on things I grill. Gives a good charcoal taste to gas-grilled meats.


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

Briar Patch said:


> > wyogoob »
> >
> > Do you make it from scratch?
> 
> ...


*Tony Chachere's Creole Seasoning*

26 oz box - Morton's table salt
1 ½ oz box - black pepper
2 oz bottle - ground red pepper
1 oz bottle - garlic powder
1 oz bottle - chili powder

see this post:

viewtopic.php?f=50&t=15098&p=173984&hilit=chachere%27s#p173984


----------



## hockey (Nov 7, 2007)

Cavenders all purpose greek seasoning or anything from Traegers


----------



## duckkilla (Feb 19, 2008)

Spade L no doubt it is the bomb. They have beef, chicken and fish all are good.


----------



## Al Hansen (Sep 7, 2007)

Ummmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmm beer. :O--O:


----------



## Nor-tah (Dec 16, 2007)

Tony Cacheres
McCormick's Montreal Steak
Kosher Salt
Johnny's Seasoning Salt
I add garlic powder to lots of things also. Cool thread.


----------



## Utahgreenhead (Apr 28, 2009)

My all time favorite is Lawry's Season Salt
Johnny's garlic salt 
I also love the Spade L's as well.


----------



## .45 (Sep 21, 2007)

Utahgreenhead said:


> My all time favorite is Lawry's Season Salt
> Johnny's garlic salt
> I also love the Spade L's as well.


All my favorites....

Johnny's is also good on fried potatoes....of course with a little bacon, onions, carrots, butter, peppers, garlic and stuff.....:EAT:


----------



## justuspr (Mar 3, 2009)

Pappy's Choice.

Best dry rub I've ever had. I buy it by the case and use it on everything.


----------



## duneman101 (Nov 6, 2009)

The famous Dave Pork rub, is the bomb!!! it pretty much enhances the flavor of everything. especially pork... i even sprinkled some on my bacon the other day, it was fan freakin tastic.


----------



## ChiefAutoParts (Sep 20, 2007)




----------



## KennyC (Apr 28, 2010)

Over the years I have locked myself into a rutt however it still seems to work. I don't measure anything and I use Garlic peppers as well as the salts, many different types of pepper from white pepper to crushed red and fresh ground black. I also have been using the lemon pepper. When I am cooking for myself and my daughter I use kyeane pepper and hot sauces as well as chili powder. Since I have been shooting birds I am beginning to experiment more though. Can't forget the multiple different types of BBQ sauce, honey hickory ect.


----------



## fivexfive (Aug 21, 2010)

Montreal seasoning with brown sugar and chile powder added.


----------

